# found a birdy!



## hghg203 (Aug 3, 2011)

hello! i found a pigeon. i thought it was injured at first because it wouldnt move from where it was but it turns out its just rather young. now i am a birdnapper! i took it back home wich is evidently about 20 miles away from where i found it so now there is no putting it back. well, now he is just scared in the cage i got for it and i dont know what to do since its my first bird! after doing some research i am still rather lost with it. just posting here for further instructions/help on this matter!










that is a picture of the birdy!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Any chance you could upload the picture into a post? It isn't showing, and looks like one has to be on Facebook to see it.

Just use 'manage attachments' when you do a post (scroll down and you'll see it) and upload the pic from you computer.

Then we'll have a better idea of what feeding stage it should be at.

If uploading is a problem, send the pic to me: [email protected]


----------



## hghg203 (Aug 3, 2011)

oh alright, sorry. here is (should) be a picture of the birdy! he wont eat or anything i dont think he is moving around yet i think its just scared/stressed 

thats when i found it in the street


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi there. It is a young feral pigeon not sure how old.

Have you got any frozen peas or sweetcorn. If so you defrost in hot water and you could feed the pigeon with this.Tinned peas or corn will do if you dont.You need to give 20 or 30 pieces each feed

You could also put some wild bird seed, canary seed or brown bread soaked in water by the pigeon. The pigeon will need water. You dip the bread in water and just give small pieces which you place as far back in the throat as possible. The pigeon will need about 8mls of water every four hours or so it doesnt dehyrate

Hopefully someone else will advise better 

If someone could borrow you a dog crate this would be perfect to kep the pigeon in for now.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You have found what we call a squeaker...a very young bird most likely just left the nest.
Here are some pre-written feeding instructions that will help you feed him


If you are seeing bright green poop, it could be the bird isn't eating enough on his own and may need to be hand fed. It also could be ill. Often the young birds will try to eat the seed and so folks assume they are eating when they really aren't.
It would be great if you could post a picture of the poop so we can give you a better opinion.
You can hand feed defrosted peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps because you are having a hard time handling the pigeon, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. This method confines the pigeon without hurting him and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop a pea at the back of the mouth and over the throat. It gets easier and faster, with practice, for both you and the bird.
You will need to feed 30-50 per feeding [depending on the size of the pigeon] and every time the crop empties until you know the baby is eating on his own. After a couple of feedings, most squeakers get the hang of it, pick up the peas on their own and naturally transition into a seed diet.
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas make the crop feel lumpy and squishy.


----------



## hghg203 (Aug 3, 2011)

PigeonQueen said:


> Hi there. It is a young feral pigeon not sure how old.
> 
> Have you got any frozen peas or sweetcorn. If so you defrost in hot water and you could feed the pigeon with this.Tinned peas or corn will do if you dont.You need to give 20 or 30 pieces each feed
> 
> ...




he is currently in a birdy cage and just hiding in a littel bag i brought him in. poor thing  now im a birdynapper! i though he was hurt or sick or something but he was just young. well now im just letting him get used to the new setting. he does poop dark green and whatnot so if you guys have anything else to say i would LOVE for it. this is a new project for me i guess since im to far to return him


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello have you managed to feed the pigeon? Please follow the advice given by Charis and John.

If you tell us where you are located perhaps we could find a wildlife rescue place for your pigeon?

Sometimes when the poops are very green, I think it is an indication the pigeon maybe undernourished. I would concentrate on getting the pigeon fed and watered for now.

If you cover part of the cage with a towel and remove the bag you say the pigeon is in inside the cage, the pigeon might not feel so vulnerable. As you say it is probably very frightened. It would be best at a wildlife place with others so it could be prepared for release at a later date.


----------



## hghg203 (Aug 3, 2011)

pigeonqueen i am located in bronx, new york, but i honestly want to keep it now. stragne feeling well ill try to feed him the pees if possible. SHOULD i remove the bag? its hiding in it and i dont want to take its only cover from the scaryness away! but i also covered the cage in a towel and im leaving it covered. here is a picture of the birdy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I would remove the bag and give him a box to rest in. Perhaps you can fill it with shredded paper of a soft towel. Another thing that will make the baby feel less frightened is to hang a mirror in the cage so he can see his reflection....that should make him feel less alone. I use the kind of mirrors one can buy at the drug store in the hair care section. They are a nice size and have a hole in the handle which make them easy to hang.
Have you felt the baby's crop to see if he has food in it?
A picture of the poop would be good too.


----------



## hghg203 (Aug 3, 2011)

does anybody have MSN or skype that i can contact them directly and quickly? it would be alot easyer-better for this. [email protected](msn) or Dakota.smee (skype) as i said this is very confusing and new to me.

progress: i took the bag (he didnt want to leave it) but i pulled the baby out. i tried feeding him thawed peas but he just looks away. i gave him fresh water (again) and he is pooping up his cage. he did FINALLY stretch a few times and pruned a bit.. i think that what it is? i noticed he is bare underhis wings on his body, is that normal?


----------



## hghg203 (Aug 3, 2011)

well, update time! he moves slightly but wont let me touch him. when i do he squeaks. alot. he eats seeds and his poop looks like the rest of the birds in new york city. So he is healthy! but, he has a lack of feathers under his wings its quite bare that i saw, and on his chest there is a spot where it looks like he pulled them out? what is up with my birdy friend?


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Lots of pigeons dont like to be handled (in fact most of them).
Lack of feathers under the wing means he is a young "squeaker" who is not yet ready to be away from its parents so it is either "squeaking" because it is afraid and calling for its parents, or it is asking to be fed.
Are you sure it is eating seeds on its own, and not just pecking and playing them. 
How much is it eating & Also, is it drinking water ?
If you could post a pic of its poops, some members will be able to tell if it is getting enough food, and also if it is in fact healthy, although from the pics it looks alert and lively enough.
Try putting some seed in your hand and let it eat from there, (pretend peck with your other fingers) that way it will associate your hands with "food giving" and although it will still squeak when being fed, it will gain your trust.
Do not try and pick it up when feeding if it doesnt want you to, thats a sure way to lose any trust you do build up.
When its calm enough, you can try gently stroking the back of its neck.
Dont make any sudden movements around it, (move slowly) always approach it from its own eye level, (never from above), and talk softly & gently to it while you are near it.
Everything a pigeon does is based on its trust in you. You cant make a pigeon do anything it doesnt want to and still hold its trust for you.


----------



## hghg203 (Aug 3, 2011)

Well, here is his current home set up. i cant even try to do the hand feeding thing you mentioned quazar. he just turns around so he cant see me  i really want its trust! i guess im going to wait a few hours before i try hand feeding him again. I recently cleaned his cage out and didnt take a picture of his droppings; sorry. i will post what he drops in a few hours if he does decide on dropping!


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Did you clean the cage while he was still in it ?
Hes prob afraid of your hands already as they try to pick him up.
When pigeons are afraid, they always turn away from you and try to huddle into a corner.
Let him relax in the cage where he can see all around and see whats going on around him.
Talk to him every time you go near him and get him used to you.
If you need to replace food or water or clean the cage, do it carefully so he can see that you are meaning him no harm. Offer him some seeds as you do it, even just putting them on the floor of the cage & pretend pecking with your finger to let him know. 
It will take a lot of time and patience. Dont expect results quickly.


----------



## hghg203 (Aug 3, 2011)

ok thanks for the advise! im letting him sit away from the cats in the other room alone so its quite and mostly dark. he doesnt move though. he just stands in 1 spot all day every day. is this normal too?


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

well, cage isnt very big so hes nowhere to go or explore so thats why he sits in same spot.
He really needs to get out and about for a walk or wing stretch, obviously not in the same room as the cats tho. Cats saliva contains bacteria that is lethal to a pigeon, and even the slightest scratch can kill it very quickly.


----------



## hghg203 (Aug 3, 2011)

well, i unfortunatly dont have a bigger cage. i DID let him out and left him ther for about half an hour but he didnt move a t all. just stood. also! woah. did not know that about cats!


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello. You say you want to keep the pigeon but do you think its a good idea as you have a cat? Perhaps the pigeon would be better with someone who rehabs pigeons in your area so it can be with others and possibly be released later on. I know you are doing your best but just a thought.

Also the cage is too smalll so the pigeon will not beable to flap its wings when inside it. You would have to invest in a dog crate or something similar if you dont want the pigeon to suffer especially if the pigeon cannot fly freely in your place because of the cat.

How are you getting on with the feeding?


----------



## hghg203 (Aug 3, 2011)

ok ok update update! the bird just starts flapping and sqeaking and going crazy when i go near it! what is wrong! also what homemade formula can i make for it?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

hghg203 said:


> ok ok update update! the bird just starts flapping and sqeaking and going crazy when i go near it! what is wrong! also what homemade formula can i make for it?


This is normal behavior, it means he is hungry and wants to be feed. Have a look at this link below for some information on feeding, please pay special attention to the links at the bottom by Phil on feeding whole seeds by hand and on weaning them, as when they are as you describe they will readily feed on seeds from your hand if you feed with care and deference, plus try pecking at seeds with him with your finger, as he is at an age he should be trying to self feed, are you keeping a seed and water dish in his cage?

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/rescued-feral-help-please-48513.html#post522672

Can you describe in detail, what you have been feeding, how much you have been feeding and how often have you been feeding? Can you post a photo of the droppings he does overnight, so we can see how many and what they look like?

Karyn


----------



## hghg203 (Aug 3, 2011)

ok everybody he's been on a aytee exact diet for a while but all of a sudden his right foot is just curled up. like he doenst even care about it he walks all over it and it just flops. what is wrong with him????


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

hghg203 said:


> ok everybody he's been on a aytee exact diet for a while but all of a sudden his right foot is just curled up. like he doenst even care about it he walks all over it and it just flops. what is wrong with him????


This sounds odd, can you please post up a few well lit, clear, close-up photos of the foot? Was the very sudden onset, you saw him OK, then all of a sudden the foot was curled, is there anywhere/anything he could have caught his foot on? Any other change in demeanor, other than the foot?

Karyn


----------



## hghg203 (Aug 3, 2011)

ok here are 2 pictures. 1 is the foot close up and the other is how he sits on it. and its both feet now not just 1 of them


----------



## hghg203 (Aug 3, 2011)

him standing


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Don't for get to answer my questions, thanks for the photos, can you post a few more were his whole body is in the photos, about like this http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=591301&postcount=3, one from each side (shot full from the side, not on a downward angle) and one from the front, also see if you can have him standing them.

Karyn


----------



## hghg203 (Aug 3, 2011)

he wont stand. those aer the bet i can do without hurting him to get pictures of him sorry. he just mostly stands in his poop all day so he could have an infection or amonia something? sorry i would take more but he is RELALY fighting it


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

OK, don't stress him out, sorry, but you still did not answer my questions, also just take a few more shots of him as asked, just as he is, but so is entire body is in the shots, both sides and front.

Karyn


----------



## hghg203 (Aug 3, 2011)

alright i coming right up! (thanks a ton for the help)


----------



## hghg203 (Aug 3, 2011)

here is all i c an really get. poor birdy!


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Sorry to be a pain about this, but something is going on here and we're going to need better photos to figure it out and it's also important you answer the questions asked. So some shots of him again, out of the cage, not shot down on an angle at him, more from the direct sides and direct front. Is there anyone that can also help you take a photo from the bottom, so someone is holding him by his sides, with the his underside and legs facing the camera?

Questions, can you give us some history, has he ever walked normally, if yes, when did he become like this, if no can you describe, in detail, his efforts to get around. Has he ever fallen, was the curled foot sudden, or gradual, do you a friend or a family member have a kitchen scale around so we can get a weight on him? Can you describe in detail what you are feeding him, how it is mixed, how is fed and how often he is feed?

Karyn


----------



## hghg203 (Aug 3, 2011)

ok (in order)
he NEVER walked. nevre moved doesnt fly nothing. thats why he is here with me
h never tried to walk, just doesnt want to i guess?
he doesnt fall because he doesnt walk
just suddenly out of nowhere
nobody is here with me
no kitchen scales
kaytee exact 1 part powder 3 parts water 
twice a day
about 5 CCs max (total) around 2.3 CC a feeding i guess? ill go get more pictures


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't want to upset you, or make you feel bad but if the food amounts you indicated are correct, and from the look of this little one I think they may be, this poor little thing, is severely malnourished and underfeed and that's the largest part of the reason why he is the way he is, IMO.

In the very first photo you posted:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=598050&postcount=3

He was standing with good posture and has gone downhill since because of the lack of food.

I asked you a week ago some questions about what and how much you were feeding this little one and you never replied, we need to start to get some more nutrition into him.

At this age they can consume between 70-100 of Kaytee formula a day, without a problem, I think part of what you are seeing in his feet and legs is that a severe lack of calcium in his diet is causing his bones and cartilage to be poorly formed.

Please see this link below on feeding methods for baby pigeons:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/rescued-feral-help-please-48513.html#post522672

He should be starting to wean right now, meaning going from formula to seeds, but we can not do this, as in the short term we can get much more calories into him with formula. Where are you located roughly, are you willing to purchase a few things that will help rebuild his body?

Karyn


----------



## hghg203 (Aug 3, 2011)

god, i wish i could just call somebody to take him. its rather difficult to pick stuff up for him around here but you should still tell me exactly what he needs and ill get it. he is my responsibility right now and i guess iv been ****ing up


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Look, we are here to help you now beat up on you or make you feel bad, but when we ask questions, there is a reason, so it's important going forward if I, or others, ask a question, to answer it directly the best you can.

I would like you to pick up three things for now, one is Caltrate 600 with vitamin D and the other is a can of soy baby formula (must be soy), like this:

http://www.1-formula.com/human-formula/parents-choice-formula/parents-choice-soy-formula.html

and the last is some 3M Micropore medical tape (drugs stores should have this and the soy formula).

Before going out to get these I would like you to feed this little guy about 10cc of Kaytee formula and then spend 10-15 minutes looking at the video clips in the link I provided earlier, like this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bin7rhSLQss

If you don't have a large syringe already, the drug strore should have one (a 30cc one). Using this method will help get more food into him.

Also, we can not just start stuffing the heck out of him, but over the next 7-10 days start increasing the amounts he get each meal, for now try and get 10mL per feeding into him, and when the crop is flat you will feed him again.

Have to run out for a bit, will explain how to use what I asked you to pick up when you tell me you have them, we all mess up, glad we may have a chance to bring him back.

Karyn


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

hello where are you based? You obviously need help though I know you are trying your best.

Are there any rehabbers out there who could take this poor pigeon?


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Is there anyone in the Bronx area of New York who could help hghg?


----------



## hghg203 (Aug 3, 2011)

ok,, iforce fed him 10CC of kaytee. he doesnt like being fed  poor thing.
thanks pigeonqueen! i DO need some help with this guy


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello if anyone knows where hghg could take the pigeon please help.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

hghg203 said:


> ok,, iforce fed him 10CC of kaytee. he doesnt like being fed  poor thing.
> thanks pigeonqueen! i DO need some help with this guy


As mentioned, have a look at all of the videos clips, this guy should be good and hungry and you should not have to force feed him, he should be peeping like crazy to be fed. Some help for you would be a good idea, but until this does, or doesn't happen, we have to work on your having a good feeding technique, as the "forcing" of food or water into these guys can cause them great harm if they aspirate (food/Water goes into the respiratory system) any.

Also get him set up in a "donut" towel, for comfort and support (see link below) and it would not be a bad idea to supplement him with some heat to help him conserve energy, do you have a heating pad around (the kind without an auto shut off)?

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=467722&postcount=6

Lastly, please do not do anything not suggested here before asking, such as "I was thinking of doing so&so, is this OK to do", as sometimes people do things for these little guys that they think will be helpful, and it only sets things back.

Karyn


----------



## hghg203 (Aug 3, 2011)

ok i proped up a towel for him hopfull hell continue to sit in it. he sorta would peep for food BUT he never volunteeringly ate anything, hell he never really seems to enjoy it. and ok dobato is the boss then! just tell me what to do for the birdy and i shall! also i will hopfulyl get what you told me to by tonight


----------



## hghg203 (Aug 3, 2011)

alright i got the stuff you said to get.waiting for you to tell me what to do with it


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

hghg203 said:


> alright i got the stuff you said to get.waiting for you to tell me what to do with it


I want you to start by getting some of the Caltrate calcium supplement into this little gut every day. I want you to divide one of the 600mg Caltrate pills in to 6 pieces and feed him I piece a day for the next 6 days, give him a piece right now.

Here is a link of how to "pop" a piece down his throat:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU1SO0ZJoow

With the soy formula, I want you to use this instead of plain water to make up the Kaytee with, but I want you to make it at 1/2 strength. This means if the directions on the baby formula says to add 1 scoop of powder to 60mL (2oz) of water you will add just 1/2 scoop. Using the soy formula will do two things give him a boost in calories as well as provide him with a broad range of vitamins minerals and trace nutrients a he will need to try and correct his malnourishment.

With the tape, I want you to go to the link below and towards the end the will be some instructions on how to tape his feet into correct alignment and a photo as well show a baby the at this has been done to, this will help correct the malformation that is taking place. We are going to need some more photos as well to determine if the malnourishment has cause his legs to splay at all, if they are splayed, or starting to splay, we will need to also take his legs as outlines in the link as well.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/pigeon-with-crossed-over-legs-48493.html

I have been thinking about what to do to make things easier for you (and him ) to get the food into him that he needs, since you mentioned he is not feeding well, and you can't "force" anything down him as this is not only has its hazards, but id not a pleasurable experience for him, as feeding time should be.
I need you to explain, in detail, what you are using to feed him, how you go about using it, when you said force feed describe how you did this, and how you mix up the Kaytee at present (before new instructions).

We need to get some more food into him tonight, but we want to do it in a manner that is at least safe for him. Also, did you spend anytime looking at the clips and information on feeding?

Karyn


----------



## hghg203 (Aug 3, 2011)

ok well the tape apparently didnt come. so now i am tapeless! D: i mied 1 part kaytee and 2 parts water for every batch for him. by force feed i mean i open his beak and with syring i just put it in his mouth and he swallows. i will be making + feeding him the new formula you said to to now


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

hghg203 said:


> ok well the tape apparently didnt come. so now i am tapeless! D: i mied 1 part kaytee and 2 parts water for every batch for him. by force feed i mean i open his beak and with syring i just put it in his mouth and he swallows. i will be making + feeding him the new formula you said to to now


I am thinking it might just be better, because of the circumstances, if we just go ahead and teach you to tube feed, this will be much safer for this little guy and we will be able to get the greater amounts of food into him he will need to heal and grow. I say this because if he were in my care this is what I would to, tube feed him, to get him back on the road to recovery quicker. Here is a link describing and showing what you will need to do this:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=598575&postcount=13

Once you get the implements, I will go through the whole routine with you to be sure you feel you have the method well in hand. I also want you to begin some physical therapy for him. I want you to cup him in both hands. so he is secure and lower your hands down fast, so he feels he may fall and flap his wings (make sure he does not slip from your hands while doing this), do this over a bed, not too high off it, or over just a few feet off the ground, with a something soft like a crumpled bed sheet under him, in case he slips from your grasp, to cushion his landing. I also want you to cup him one hand against you body, and pull on his legs, one at a time, until you feel some resistance and he tries to hopefully pull back. We need to start building tone back into his muscles now that he will be adding some muscle mass back with his getting more food. Once we determine what's going on with his legs, in terms of being splayed, we will also work in some up and down squats, where you hold his body by his sides and help him stand up and down and bounce him up and down on his legs. Use your best judgment when doing the physio, being gentle and not pushing him too hard too fast and just a minute or two at a time right now, and do this before feeding, on an empty crop, then wait 5 minutes after before any feeding.

Need more photos of his legs, from underneath, when will you have the feet taped?

Until we get you better sorted out with the feeding take your time with the way you are currently doing it, don't rush him. In the link I gave you earlier on their feeding, near the bottom there is a link on getting them to drinking their own, by dipping their beak into tepid water, I want you to work with him on this as he needs to start to drink some water as well.

Karyn


----------



## hghg203 (Aug 3, 2011)

well, like with my cats i just took the water fclose to his beak and put it in and he instantl new what to do so he DOES drink on his own. with tube feeding well it works for me without the big long tube part, he eats what i put into his beak and i slowly put it in so he can swallow it. 
ill get the tape tomorrow! also im going to be doing birdy aerobics! yay! ill get more pictures of his feet tomorrow too thanks a ton!!


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

hghg203 said:


> well, like with my cats i just took the water fclose to his beak and put it in and he instantl new what to do so he DOES drink on his own. with tube feeding well it works for me without the big long tube part, he eats what i put into his beak and i slowly put it in so he can swallow it.
> ill get the tape tomorrow! also im going to be doing birdy aerobics! yay! ill get more pictures of his feet tomorrow too thanks a ton!!


OK, sounds good, especially that he took right to the drinking, since you are making the Kaytee at 1:2 with water, which is safer for him with the feeding method you are using, but will not be giving him quite enough hydration, IMO.

Yes, pick up the large syringe and tube as pictured, if you can find a No 10 or 12 French catheter at a medical supply house we can use that instead of a shrink wrap tube, they look like this (make sure you get a taper tip on the large 30cc syringe you get, to fit either the catheter or the shrink tube, and not a luer lock syringe):

http://www.s2medicalsupply.com/prod.../robinson-clear-vinyl-urethral-catheters.html

Good luck,

Karyn


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*Please call *this place or make an appointment to take the baby here.

The Wild Bird Fund, Inc.
c/o Animal General
558 Columbus Ave
New York, NY 10024
646-306-2862
Animal General is located on the northwest corner of Columbus and West 87th Street
http://www.wildbirdfund.com/


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello hghg203, Charis has found a place where you can take the pigeon. Please give them a call as they will beable to help you. Please phone 646-306-2862.

Explain you have tried your best but the pigeon needs further help and you have cats so cant keep it.Please let us know how you get on. Good luck.


----------



## hghg203 (Aug 3, 2011)

how much should i be feeding the bird at a time? like how much at each feeding? (will cal lthat place now)


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

hghg203 said:


> how much should i be feeding the bird at a time? like how much at each feeding? (will cal lthat place now)


By which feeding are you going to use, your old, or did you pick up the things need to tube feed?

Karyn


----------



## hghg203 (Aug 3, 2011)

the old works so i sticking to it. might be slow but im scared to stick anything down his throat


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

hghg203 said:


> the old works so i sticking to it. might be slow but im scared to stick anything down his throat


OK, no problem, you want to get 10-12mL of what you are feeing into him each time, then clean him up a bit from the feeding and encourage him to have a good drink of the tepid water right after. Using this method, with these amounts, and if his GI is still processing food OK, you should be looking to feed him every 3-4 hours, but make sure almost all of the old food had moved from his crop to be digested, before feeding again. There is a chance because of his privations, that his GI may not be working optimally, so feeding could possibly stretch out a little longer. You want to try and feed him 4-5 times a day for now, and in a few days we will increase the food amount to 15mL per feeding. Don't forget his calcium, and physio, also, can you post a photo of the fresh droppings he is now making (poop).

Karyn


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

hghg203 said:


> the old works so i sticking to it. might be slow but im scared to stick anything down his throat



I don't blame you. It's not something to be taken lightly if you have never been shown before.


----------



## hghg203 (Aug 3, 2011)

bird died. im sad. thanks for the help guys but i have no idea what happend


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

hghg203 said:


> bird died. im sad. thanks for the help guys but i have no idea what happend


I am very sorry it was not realized in time what was going on with this poor little one to give it a better chance of pulling through. I will say once you did realize, you did your best, I guess we were just a little too late.

Karyn


----------



## hghg203 (Aug 3, 2011)

well, i took him home. i tried to take care of him and it didnt work. well just goes to show im not fit to rescue animals. ill stick to fishing/hunting. well thanks a ton dobato you helped more than anybody else did. well have a great rest of everything!


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

hghg203 said:


> well, i took him home. i tried to take care of him and it didnt work. well just goes to show im not fit to rescue animals. ill stick to fishing/hunting. well thanks a ton dobato you helped more than anybody else did. well have a great rest of everything!


Look, the problem, as I see it, was the size of your knowledge was not up to the size of your heart, you just didn't know. When we know better we do better, I am sure if you found another one today in the same situation the outcome would be different, as you have a much better idea of what's required to help and also that if you are unsure there are people here at Pigeon-Talk who will guide you in detail. You also have a local resource where you may be able to take a rescue to as well, I know if you find another, you will step up and help again. You take care of yourself.

Karyn


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello hghg203, I know you must be feeling real bad right now because the pigeon died. But you tried your best to help and its not easy following instructions when you are overwhelmed having a sick bird and not feeling confident you can help.

I was thinking perhaps you could keep a note of the address and phone number of the Animal General Place that Charis suggested, and even give them a call to see what they could do to help you if you get another Birdy.

Here is the details again.

The Wildbird Fund, c/o Animal General, 558Columbus Avenue, New York, NY10024 phone 646-306-2862

Best wishes Jayne


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Good idea Jayne.

hghg...I know you feel terrible right now and as I see it, this may be a good life lesson in that if something is beyond your comfort level, it's best left to another that is knowledgeable...one that can offer instruction in real life.


----------

